# LM317T, temperatura y amperaje



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Esto deriva de otro tema: (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/150909/)

Pasa que fué cambiando de tema al ir solucionando cosas..
El último post decía:

Tengo una fuente JVC (de una filmadora vieja); out: DC 8.5v 1.3A (en una salida para recarga de baterias) y DC 6.3v 1.8A en la otra salida. A 23W

Tengo que alimentar una camara de fotos digital Kodak que pide 3v (no se mas que eso de lo que necesita)

tengo el circuito del dibujo, hecho... Anda, reduce a 3v.. pero la camara kodak deja de andar a los 2, 3 minutos; el LM queda muy caliente... El LM317 garantiza 1.5A ... Pero con la salida de 1.3A de la fuente, tambien pasa lo mismo... Si apago la camara y la vuelvo a prender anda por la misma cantidad de tiempo..



gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 18, 2008)

las camaras llevan 2 pilas de 2500mAh.

obviamente no consume eso en una hora, pero tampoco consume muy poco.

el otro problema que debes estar teniendo es el tema del disipador de calor.

el LM nni ningun otro integrado garantiza grandes corrientes sin disipador.

se queman.

tenes que ponerle un buen pedazo de aluminio que disipe el calor que genera. de esta manera va a tener una temperatura estable y no se pondra en corto por sobrecalentamiento.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Bien.. buescando en la web, creo que ví q la alimentacion de esa camara es de 2.5A.. Que integrado me puede servir para esa cantidad?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Usa el LM350. Es muy similar al LM317, pero es de 3A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Recien le acabo de probar un pequeño disipador que encontre entre la chatarra, y parece que anda... de todas formas, no lo probé durante mas de 20 minutos... Con el LM350 calentará menos?


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

ah.. y con el LM350A voy a necesitar cambiar los capavitores?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.
Sólo tienes que cambiar CI, físicamente son iguales, la diferencia está en la corriente, también debe usar un disipador, pero dices que te funcionó con el LM317, sólo sigue probándolo más tiempo, tal vez no necesites hacer ningún cambio.

Suerte.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

Hasta ahora funciona... Igual calienta bastaante con disipador tb.. no se corta.. pero calienta... Habría que ver cuanto dura en una sesion de fotografía completa... no me quiero arriezagar mucho a que se me corte en medio de una sesion... 
Mando fotos de los dos disipadores que encontré, uno es chico y de algo ferroso, un iman pega) y el otro es de aluminio ancho...
Alguno mas eficaz que otro para el proposito?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola.

Si tienes y puedes pon un ventilador de PC.
Yo he usado un ventilador, de los que se soportan un tripodi, en un momento de emergencia, estaba cargando la batería del auto, con una fuente que se calentaba demasiado y el ventilador solucionó el problema es ese momento.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 18, 2008)

pero un fan para una alimentacion de 3v? eso es normal? no hay otra forma?




bueno, le voy a poner un fan, pero antes voy a probar tambien el LM350A ...

Cuantos uF iría en el C in y el C o para ese integrado?

gracias..

(Y gracias por todo!)


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 19, 2008)

Hola.
Usa el mismo circuito del LM317.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## nicsaru (Nov 19, 2008)

Gracias!
Todo perfecto


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola.

Quiero reemplazar el tubo de una lampara de escritorio por leds; el circuito lo diseñe para ser alimentado con 150 ma. Para ello utilice el LM317 como regulador de corriente, el cual genera 154 ma con una resistencia de 8.2 ohmios ... el problema es que se calienta bastante, y pues tuve que ponerle un disipador, cuando pensé que no lo necesitaría.

Se puede calentar tanto un LM317 con solo 154 ma?

Gracias.

El circuito







Midiendo la corriente...


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 13, 2014)

Para que no caliente tanto, debe buscar que la fuente entregue una tensión entre 1.25V y 2.5V por encima de la tensión nominal que consumirá tu configuración de LEDs. A propósito, puedes subir una imagen de la placa de los LEDs vista desde el lado del cobre. Así podré mirar como los configuraste e indicarte que tensión te podría indicar.
Saludos!


----------



## Juan Ruiz (Mar 13, 2014)

Creo que la pregunta seria!!


Con cuantos voltios alimentas el LM 317 ?


Saludos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola, añadiendo al comentario de Juan Ruiz, la potencia que disipará el dispositivo sera igual a:
La tensión de entrada, menos la tensión de salida por  la corriente drenada.
Es decir P=(Vi-Vo)*Io


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Mar 13, 2014)

como te dicen arriba calienta de acuerdo con la *POTENCIA* que disipa, no con la corriente.
Temperatura_final=T_ambiente+corriente*(voltaje_entrada-voltaje_salida)*62.5°C/W, (sin disipador)
si es con disipador reemplazas 62.5 por la resistencia térmica del disipador.
Por eso debes tratar que disipe la menor potencia posible lo mejor es que bajes el voltaje de entrada tal como te aconsejaron antes, en todo caso mientras no sobrepases la temperatura y disipación máxima no hay problema.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 13, 2014)

> A propósito, puedes subir una imagen de la placa de los LEDs vista desde el lado del cobre.



Son 12 series de 2 leds conectadas en paralelo; los cuales necesitan 6v / 150 ma. (leds a 12.5ma)



> Con cuantos voltios alimentas el LM 317 ?



con 12.6vdc.



> como te dicen arriba calienta de acuerdo con la POTENCIA que disipa, no con la corriente.



Con la corriente se calcula la potencia. 

Creo que el LM317 disipa mas calor como regulador de corriente, que de voltaje. Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gerson strauss dijo:
			
		

> Son 12 series de 2 leds conectadas en paralelo; los cuales necesitan 6v / 150 ma. (leds a 12.5ma)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te deje la fórmula, saca tu mismo las conclusiones.


----------



## jmth (Mar 13, 2014)

jcristhian_1 dijo:
			
		

> Te deje la fórmula, saca tu mismo las conclusiones.



Hola, de donde sale la constante 62'5ºC/W? He estado revisando las datasheet y no he visto tal valor. Siempre es bueno saberlo.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Mar 13, 2014)

el 62.5 depende del encapsulado, para to-220 (como el de la figura) la resistencia termica es de ese valor.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 13, 2014)

jcristhian_1 dijo:
			
		

> Temperatura_final=T_ambiente+corriente*(voltaje_en trada-voltaje_salida)*62.5°C/W, (sin disipador)Te deje la fórmula, saca tu mismo las conclusiones.



Aplicando tu formula.........

T_ambiente 25ºC + corriente (0.154 A) * (Voltaje_in 12.6v - Voltaje_out 6.1v) * 62.5ºC 

= 10218,8125 

Gracias, pero la formula esta mal o yo no la entiendo!!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2014)

Bueno como todo semiconductor a partir de los 125C el cristal se altera es decir se estropea. Por eso se utiliza como constante termica segura el valor max. De 62.5C  que resulta ser la mitad de la max. temp. admisible. Amigo respeta las unidades en el cálculo, pues la fórmula es correcta.


----------



## jcristhian_1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Haber : 154mA=0.154A
[LATEX]T_F=25+0.154\cdot (12.6-6.1)\cdot 62.5=88[/LATEX]
Aún sin dispador, estas dentro del rango aceptable (<125°C) y con el disipador que le haz puesto  la temperatura será menor, no veo mayor problema.
Pero si quieres puedes bajar un poco la tensión de entrada, o cambiar la forma en que asocias los leds, pero repito la temperatura que levantara tu circuito es aceptable.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola. 

Publica tu circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 13, 2014)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Publica tu circuito.
> 
> ...



Es este.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Cuando se queme el primer led (y te aseguro que conectados así se va a quemar)

Entonces aumentará la corriente para el resto de los leds , y se quemará otro y la cosa se embalará 

Ponele una mínima resistencia limitadora y ecualizadora en serie a cada par de leds


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando se queme el primer led (y te aseguro que conectados así se va a quemar)
> 
> Entonces aumentará la corriente para el resto de los leds , y se quemará otro y la cosa se embalará
> 
> Ponele una mínima resistencia limitadora y ecualizadora en serie a cada par de leds



Te equivocas. Para eso es el regulador de corriente ... imaginate que es un solo led de 6v / 150ma. No hace falta ninguna resistencia; si lo alimentara con un regulador de voltaje, entonces si.

Y pues el circuito tiene el riesgo de conectar cualquier led en serie; con 12 ma por led sera algo dificil que se puedan quemar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Quien te asegura que todos consumen lo mismo como para que la división de corriente resulte equitativa ? 

Pensalo , armalo , disfrutalo  A 12 mA alguno recibirá 15 o 16 nomás


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Mar 13, 2014)

Amigo, tu problema se soluciona como comento el compañero, en lugar de armar una serie de 2 LEDs, mejor será de 3 LEDs porque?, porque el LM317 deberá trabajar con una tensión mayor de salida, y así disminuimos el Vdrop out!, es decir menor caída de tensíon en el mismo, resultado, menor potencia disipada.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 13, 2014)

Hola.

Los LEDs no deben conectarse en paralelo.

Mira aquí:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/308684/ _ 
Lee este archivo "AND8109-D.PDF"

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 13, 2014)

Fuente de corriente constante cuando están todos en serie, cuando están en paralelo... RIP.

Hacele caso a *Dosme*, que sabe  .


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 13, 2014)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Quien te asegura que todos consumen lo mismo como para que la división de corriente resulte equitativa ?
> 
> Pensalo , armalo , disfrutalo  A 12 mA alguno recibirá 15 o 16 nomás



El voltaje no esta regulado, por lo tanto los leds fijan el voltaje a 6.0v (2 leds de 3v =6v), cada serie esta "programada" para que reciba 12 - 12.8 ma (12 series * 12.8ma =153.6ma).

Si un circuito requiere 100ma, tu le darías solo 50ma? ... seguramente no funcionaria o lo haria mal.

Claro que si se quema un led, los otros recibirán mas corriente. (he probado leds blancos con 40ma y no se queman, aunque claramente esto es incorrecto hacerlo)... asi que dará tiempo para cambiarlo.

Ten en cuenta que el LM317 esta como regulador de corriente; si se pone un led en corto el circuito exigiría mas corriente, pero el LM317 no le dará mas. Eso pasaría si tuviese una fuente regulada, con uno o mas leds en corto esta le enviaría mas corriente y entonces mas leds podrían quemarse.





cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Fuente de corriente constante cuando están todos en serie, cuando están en paralelo... RIP.
> 
> Hacele caso a *Dosme*, que sabe  .



Al parecer nadie sabe nada sobre los reguladores de corriente  ... creo que tendre que hacer un tutorial sobre el LM317 como regulador de corriente.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Al parecer *nadie* sabe nada sobre los reguladores de corriente  ... creo que tendre que hacer un tutorial sobre el LM317 como regulador de corriente.



Siempre es más fácil creer que todos se equivocan menos uno .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 13, 2014)

Si bien la configuración es políticamente incorrecta , como usará los leds a solo 12 mA , estará lejos de la "corriente de avalancha"

Pero fijate lo que te dice Gudino de ponerlos de a tres en serie , dependiendo de la fuente de alimentación, para que el 317 disipe menos


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 13, 2014)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Al parecer nadie sabe nada sobre los reguladores de corriente  ... creo que tendre que hacer un tutorial sobre el LM317 como regulador de corriente.



Lo que sucede es que aún teniendo limitada la corriente a 150mA NO existen 2 LEDs idénticos en el universo. Por eso NO puedes asegurar que los 150mA se dividen en partes iguales por toda la "matriz". El hecho de NO ser LEDs de potencia me hace pensar que la solución más practica para tu diseño era conectar una resistencia de 330Ω a cada serie de 2 LEDs y luego todo a 12V. No necesitas mas... Te sobra el LM317.
Saludos!


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 14, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que aún teniendo limitada la corriente a 150mA NO existen 2 LEDs idénticos en el universo. Por eso NO puedes asegurar que los 150mA se dividen en partes iguales por toda la "matriz". El hecho de NO ser LEDs de potencia me hace pensar que la solución más practica para tu diseño era conectar una resistencia de 330Ω a cada serie de 2 LEDs y luego todo a 12V. No necesitas mas... Te sobra el LM317.
> Saludos!



Estoy casi de acuerdo.

Yo haría series de 3 leds con su resistencia limitadora y a la corriente nominal para los que fueron hechos los leds, normalmente 20mA.

Te evitás el 317 y disipar el exceso en un solo componente. Con las resistencias limitadoras, distribuís ese calor en c/resistencia e incluso si hacés series de 3 leds, las pérdidas serán menor al circuito original.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 14, 2014)

Encendí los leds desde las 9:04 am hasta la 1:48 pm (hora de Colombia) y los resultados fueron:

*Temperatura LM317:* alta pero estable  (no tengo termómetro) 

*Temperatura Leds:* Leve calentamiento, casi imperceptible.

*Leds quemados:* 0


*CONCLUSION:* Al parecer el LM317 genera mas calor como regulador de corriente, que de voltaje. Entiendo que mi diseño es inusual, pero funciona ... si en mas de 4 horas de uso continuo, los leds no se quemaron, entonces cuando se quemaran?.

Dudo que la lampara de escritorio la pueda usar por tanto tiempo. Gracias a todos los que aportaron con sus conocimientos y recomendaciones. 

Un saludo.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Al parecer nadie sabe nada sobre los reguladores de corriente  ... creo que tendre que hacer un tutorial sobre el LM317 como regulador de corriente.





Gerson strauss dijo:


> ....CONCLUSION: *Al parecer el LM317 genera mas calor como regulador de corriente, que de voltaje. *



Me parece que ese tutorial no cumplirará con la ley de conservación de energía .

Ambos son circuitos lineales y en la mismas condiciones para el 317, Vin/Vout y corriente de carga, evidentemente la potencia disipada será la misma al igual que la ºT que levantarán.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 14, 2014)

cosmefulanito04 dijo:


> Estoy casi de acuerdo.
> 
> Yo haría series de 3 leds con su resistencia limitadora y a la corriente nominal para los que fueron hechos los leds, normalmente 20mA.
> 
> Te evitás el 317 y disipar el exceso en un solo componente. Con las resistencias limitadoras, distribuís ese calor en c/resistencia e incluso si hacés series de 3 leds, las pérdidas serán menor al circuito original.



Sí, 3 LEDs en seríe + resistor sería lo ideal. Totalmente de acuerdo . Me faltó explicar que era para no cambiar la distribución que ya se tiene. Solo sería cortar con un cutter las pistas y agregar el resistor.



Gerson strauss dijo:


> Encendí los leds desde las 9:04 am hasta la 1:48 pm (hora de Colombia) y los resultados fueron:
> 
> *Temperatura LM317:* alta pero estable  (no tengo termómetro)
> 
> ...



Amigo no se trata de una barbarie lo que haces. De hecho doy fé que cuándo se es hóbico en el tema de la electrónica nos encontraremos con cosas por perfecionar, me gusta que intentas defender tus afirmaciones. Pero personalmente en el pasado también he tomado caminos largos en busca de una solución que puede ser más sencilla. 
No creo que los LEDs se te quemen rápido, es decir, si sucede sería en un tiempo más o menos largo y por lo general los LEDs empezarían a "resentirse" al encenderlos porque en ese momento las corrientes van por unos caminos antes que otras hasta que se estabilizan... eso sude en cuestión de µS pero poco a poco verás que unos brillan más que otros y efectos similares.
Lo que pienso de la iluminación LED es que hay que hacer lo posible por evitar perdidas de energía, hacer los sistemas muy eficiente porque a la larga se buscan consumos de energía menores. Un LM317 en modo "cocina"  está utilizando mucha energía para convertirla en calor, energía que no se compara con la mínima cantidad que consumen los LEDs.

Saludos!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 14, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Sí, 3 LEDs en seríe + resistor sería lo ideal. Totalmente de acuerdo . Me faltó explicar que era para no cambiar la distribución que ya se tiene. Solo sería cortar con un cutter las pistas y agregar el resistor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero mi circuito consume menos e ilumina mas, que el circuito original de la lampara.

*ORIGINAL: *0.300 A *110V = 33W - *Potencia lumínica:* 7w.

*CIRCUITO CON LEDS:* 0.193A * 110 = 21W - *Potencia lumínica: *No lo se, pero a ojo podría decir que ilumina mas, que el original.


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 14, 2014)

Gerson strauss dijo:


> Pero mi circuito consume menos e ilumina mas, que el circuito original de la lampara.
> 
> *ORIGINAL: *0.300 A *110V = 33W - *Potencia lumínica:* 7w.
> 
> *CIRCUITO CON LEDS:* 0.193A * 110 = 21W - *Potencia lumínica: *No lo se, pero a ojo podría decir que ilumina mas, que el original.



Amigo con ese número de LEDs, suponiendo que se utilicen al pleno (20mA) y con un trafo pequeño... no debería consumir mas de 2W y seguir iluminando igual o un poco más.
Saludos!


----------



## Gerson strauss (Mar 14, 2014)

blanko001 dijo:


> Amigo con ese número de LEDs, suponiendo que se utilicen al pleno (20mA) y con un trafo pequeño... no debería consumir mas de 2W y seguir iluminando igual o un poco más.
> Saludos!



Si, tienes razon me equivoque. Creo que medí corriente AC en DC  ... medí nuevamente y este es el resultado:

0.054 A * 110 = 5.94w

Gracias. 

Midiendo corriente AC...


----------



## blanko001 (Mar 14, 2014)

Sería interesante que montaras aunque fuese un protoboard el circuito de los 24 LEDs pero esta vez a solo resistencias en vez de LM317 y medir nuevamente a ver si aumenta o disminuye el consumo.


----------



## jggm (Dic 2, 2015)

Usando un TIPxx se puede obtener una fuente de voltaje de mas de 1A, hasta 16A.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 3, 2015)

En las hojas de datos muestran como hacer eso e incluso con varios  transistores en paralelo


----------



## Gerson strauss (Dic 4, 2015)

Recuerdo este proyecto del cual decían que los LEDS se quemarían por la forma que utilice para conectarlos ... bueno, los LEDS siguen funcionando perfectamente!

¿Cuando se quemaran?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 4, 2015)

Hola.

Porque no se quemó, no quiere decir, que el circuito esté bien diseñado.
La razón es simple, no existen dos LEDs 100% idénticos. Esa es la razón por la que no deben ponerse en paralelo. 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------

